# New Tissot T-touch Expert



## Mvw (Apr 19, 2008)

Has anyone purchased the NEW expert watch from Tissot yet? Is this Tissot means of addressing many owners complaints over the years with the T-touch and its water leaking issues etc?? I'm interested in any views as I'm tempted with this new one...


----------



## Jased69er (Nov 21, 2007)

I have seen the pics of it from baselworld 08 but it has similar functions to the old ones but a more fresher design, overall it looks very impressive. But haven't had the privilege yet to buy one!


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

From what I've read this one has addressed most of the issues we had with the older model... it's 100m WR now, has multiple alarms and even a count down timer, a end of life battery indicator is a nice touch too...

Hopes are high that Quality issues have been fixed but that remains to be seen.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

The big benefits that should satisfy a lot of Tissot devotees are:

- Larger case size
- 100m WR
- Backlight
- EOL Indicator
- Multi Alarms

Having played around with one already, I'm really excited about the release of this.


----------



## nathantw666 (Aug 6, 2007)

seanpiper said:


> The big benefits that should satisfy a lot of Tissot devotees are:
> 
> - Larger case size
> - 100m WR
> ...


I especially like the backlight. However, one of the main things you forgot to mention is the fact that it has a perpetual calendar now instead of the silly every-year-has-Feb-29th. I saw this watch in the Tourneau catalog. However, at $995 it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

*Eol*



seanpiper said:


> The big benefits that should satisfy a lot of Tissot devotees are:
> 
> - Larger case size
> - 100m WR
> ...


Umm, my Tissot T-touch (non-expert) has an EOL indicator, maybe this was done on the more recent T-touches, just before the Expert?

The Backlight is a nice feature though for sure.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Eol*

I'm getting the press kit for all the new stock in the mail today, so time permitting will get some comprehensive stats up soon.


----------



## duke4c (Feb 12, 2006)

None of ADs in my area have this model yet (ontario Canada) ... and they have no clue when would they get "expert" model... :-(

Even the web is kinda running blank right now... found one or two on BAY and that's it... :-(


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

duke4c said:


> None of ADs in my area have this model yet (ontario Canada) ... and they have no clue when would they get "expert" model... :-(
> 
> Even the web is kinda running blank right now... found one or two on BAY and that's it... :-(


They are all over Ontario, well.. in the GTA. Yorkdale 2 stores, Finch Center Jewellers in Maple and Woodbridge locations to name a few.

1 store in Yorkdale (Marez) I think, gave me demonstation on it. And offered a very reasonable price. Finch center offered a much, much better price though. no affiliation other than the fact that I bought My Nascar T-touch (non-expert) from them a few weeks ago.


----------



## carsmovies (Feb 9, 2008)

Mani Jewellers downtown TO has them. What is the new case diameter? I've yet to find any specs.


----------



## ulaganathan (Jun 24, 2006)

Here i have some pictures of T-touch Experts. Enjoy!!:-!


----------



## WatchMe33 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've had my T-Touch Expert for about 2 weeks now and I love it. Haven't really tested the water leak issue you mentioned. But I never had that issue with my T-Touch Classic and I went swimming in the Ocean at Cabo w/o any problems.

Love the new Expert! |>


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

I love mine too.
Two weeks myself, and it's a really great piece.
I'm used to mostly Seikos and one RADO, so this one has a lot to live up to.
The others may not be as fancy, or rare, but they're good.
Well, the RADO is more like a TISSOT, but the Seikos are hard-core and reliable.
Hope this one turns out to be the same.


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

Have had mine (titanium version) for a couple of days now.

I like the watch in general, compared to the Citizen Skyhawk AT that I almost bought, I like the fact that the T-Touch Expert is not overly bearing/flashy, light weight (compared to the SS version), easy to read LCD display digits (my eyes aren't young anymore), and ease of use when changing mode as the Skyhawk AT needs pulling, turning, prodding etc. with small dials and small display digits.

I might still get a Skyhawk AT Titanium, but it would be just for fun/toy factor more than anything else.

One thing that I am a bit annoyed is that the minute hand could not be aligned precisely, I use the syncronization function which is supposed to allow me to adjust and align both the hour and minute hands, while the hour hand is no issue, I cannot get the minute hand to align perfectly, it would either be a little forward or a little backward, such that the pointer is neve exactly at the precise 1/3 marks for each minute, i.e. on the minute the pointer would be already tiny bit past the minute mark on the dial face, than at 20 seconds the pointer would be at 1/2 way point betweent the minute marks, than at 40 seconds the pointer is almost at the minute mark, then the pattern continues. It seems the minute hand has no incremental "micro" adjustment beyond 3 positions per minute, so I can only assume the minute hand was installed just a tiny bit off at the factory and I'm stuck with it unless I send it in to get it adjusted. What do you guys think?

The next (not TT Expert specific) question is that at the upper right hand corner of the forum screen is a clock face showing time, is this an accurate time to set the watch to and check?

I compared the time from the clock at the upper right corner with the atomic clock time available on the internet and the atomic clock time is about 3 to 4 seconds ahead, which is the correct time? Or which is the more correct time?

Lastly, is there a better way (besides an atomic time clock) or site to synch the time to and check back a day later to see how accurate the watch has maintained itself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate that mis-alignment too!
I just bought a Luminox Colormark EVO 3059 and it's perfect.
Speaking of, what a great watch for the money!
Under $300, looks great, waterproof to 200M and the markings glow so far with over 10 hours in the dark!
Carbon-reinforced poly case/back and rubber strap.
Swiss made for the US Navy Seals (spec)
I love this watch!

As for the Expert, I was bummed and somewhat surprised I could not get the hands to align perfectly too.
I just have learned not to let it bug me - unless someone has a trick.
I've tried syncing a couple times.

Congrat's on your new watch.

I use THIS PAGE for setting my watches.
Not pretty, but I think it's very accurate.


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

slb said:


> I just bought a Luminox Colormark EVO 3059 and it's perfect.
> Speaking of, what a great watch for the money!
> Under $300, looks great, waterproof to 200M and the markings glow so far with over 10 hours in the dark!
> Carbon-reinforced poly case/back and rubber strap.
> ...


That IS nice, I also wished the TT-Expert would glow that well, the 1/2 life is quite sad, loosing most of the glow in an hour or two.....

200M "waterproof"? That's nice too, I guess the US Navy Seals cannot afford to be squabbling over the technicality over "water proof" vs. "water resistent" and under what conditions the 200M caveat can actually be used for while they are doing their job. I just had to chuckle while reading TT-Expert user manual where at the VERY LAST PAGE it says:

"The T-TOUCH is water resistent to 10 atm/ 100m/ 330ft at 25C/77F, but it is not an instrument suitable for sports diving. You must not use push-buttons when the watch is underwater. None of the functions can be activated if the glass is in contact with a liquid."



> I just have learned not to let it bug me - unless someone has a trick.


I also noticed this is not necessarily consistent through out the dial face, some parts of the dials are worse than others, it's almost if there is some back-lash in the movement.



> I use THIS PAGE for setting my watches.
> Not pretty, but I think it's very accurate.


That is exactly the one I found also, I guess I'll use it as the reference to check if my TT-Expert stays on track.


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

So, after first month of ownership, the time is just over 1 second faster as compared to the US Gov. atomic clock time set to one month ago.

I guess I should be pretty happy.

I also like the way the alarm beeps twice slowly before going off in earnest, so that I can reset it before the real ruckus starts, this makes it more pleasant experience compared to my old Casio which just goes off at full tilt and almost always makes it feel really annoying.

The clasp gets scuffed easily, wished there was factory applied clear PVD to maintain the nice finish.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

This will sound awful, but I took a piece of clear plastic from a blackberry screen-protector kit (and extra one) and cut it to cover the clasp.
It won't leave residue like tape, looks good, and keeps it in good shape.
I'm so anal, I can't stand scratches - which is why I now don't buy metal-banded watches.
Sounds ridiculous, but between leather and rubber/silicone, I am much happier not worrying about scuffs.

Scott



Aviography said:


> So, after first month of ownership, the time is just over 1 second faster as compared to the US Gov. atomic clock time set to one month ago.
> 
> I guess I should be pretty happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

I was contemplating a T-touch Trekking, but I'll rather wait for the Expert. The backlight will be great.


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

i like tissot watches very much i drool over the seastar 1000.

i dont own any, and a reason for that is just from reading forums on wus many people seem to have problems with them. i have enough problems to worry about, and the last thing i want is a broken watch! just my opinion


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

slb said:


> This will sound awful, but I took a piece of clear plastic from a blackberry screen-protector kit (and extra one) and cut it to cover the clasp.
> It won't leave residue like tape, looks good, and keeps it in good shape.
> I'm so anal, I can't stand scratches - which is why I now don't buy metal-banded watches.
> Sounds ridiculous, but between leather and rubber/silicone, I am much happier not worrying about scuffs.
> ...


Great, NOW you tell me! 

I didn't realize the titanium was so easy to scratch up......, if I had known then I would have done something similar, I have the clear film made by 3M to protect the paint on cars, and used to cover up the bottom of my DSLR to protect it from scuffing etc.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 21, 2008)

I have had my Titainium Expert for about six weeks now. It was given to me by Tissot UK because of the problems I had with my T-Touch. On the 7th breakdown they gave me the Expert as a second replacement. Outstanding customer service.

It is a lovely watch I don't see any miss alignment problems. It all looks fine.
My biggest beef is also the scratching. I went for the Titainium because I thought not only was it lighter but it would be stronger. Wrong, I can even make a mark with my finger nail. I wonder if they can be buffed out every so often???


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes they can be buffed out, Breitling does it all the time with both their titanium and stainless steel watch, bracelet, etc.

Although we may get a snobbish look taking a Tissot into a Breitling service center though......

There are probably other watch/jeweller expert that can perform the same.

I also recently read elsewhere that titanium while is strong, the crystaline structure is actually more porse, hence the ease of scratching and discoloring, can't say I understand that logic, but hey it's on the internet so it must be true!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Hobbit said:


> ...
> My biggest beef is also the scratching. I went for the Titainium because I thought not only was it lighter but it would be stronger. Wrong, I can even make a mark with my finger nail. I wonder if they can be buffed out every so often???


I just keep a Scotchguard green pad around to give my Seiko Ti an occasional touch up... it is so easy to do that Seiko is always kept well brushed and showing no scars!! It is one of my better looking watches... assuming you like gray ;-)


----------



## matt.eastburn (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of there Expert on their wrist at all?

I am trying to guage if the watch is too big or not.

Or even the standard touch next to the Expert.

thanks


Matt


----------



## david84 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes wristshot would be very apprecieted 
Anyone knows lug width 20 or 22mm?


----------



## matt.eastburn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah come on guys. If i dont see any in action then I will go off and buy something else.

Starting to like the look of Suunto Cores...

Matt


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

Isn't there a store you folks can go and try it out in person? That's what I did.

Plus people have different size wrists too.........

I measured the lug width to be 20mm.


----------



## matt.eastburn (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I could.

But I live in Australia and it wont be released here until early next year...

I understand people have different sized wrists - but i havent seen one on a wrist yet and I thought a member on this forum would help out.

Matt


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

matt.eastburn said:


> I wish I could.
> 
> But I live in Australia and it wont be released here until early next year...
> 
> ...


I have other pix on my other laptop which is not here.
This is all I have as the watch is being replaced.

CLICK HERE.

Scott


----------



## matt.eastburn (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks so much Scott.

This gives me a good idea real world size.

I have tried on a normal T-Touch but have been told that the Expert is a bit bigger.

Thanks again.

Matt


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

MY pleasure.
I'm a big guy, but my wrists aren't "fat" like a lot of guys my size.
It's a perfect size, IMHO.
I think it's only really "thicker" than the other models.
I'd say perfect sized, and even work(ed) well under dress shirt/jacket.

Good luck. I miss mine


----------



## matt.eastburn (Sep 19, 2008)

so you still havent received yours back from the repairer yet?

gees.

You would expect it would be cheaper for them to just issue you a new one instead.

are you going to sell it when you get it back? Or just see how it goes?

Matt


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Matt, no watch yet.
I'm pondering selling it as they're supposed to give me a new one.
We'll see.
I just can't stand having spent that much and already be without it.
I love(d) it, and it would make me sad to sell, but...


----------



## Hanx (Nov 3, 2008)

What about the new Azimuth functionality? What does it do exactly?


----------



## Aviography (Aug 7, 2008)

You mean the compass?


----------



## TimeAdjust (Dec 30, 2006)

Love mine, came FedEx yesterday.... Sorry for not dusting it off first.... Enjoy.. John


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrat's John.
Just like mine.
Hoping unit #2 lasts longer than #1


----------



## viiiper (Dec 6, 2008)

My first post and I registered especially to help you out and anyone else with this Question. My Wrist is small (so I say) 6 3/4 inches or 18cm around, here are photos of it on my wrist.

I'd like to say, even on a small wrist it looks understated but classy, I always get asked "What type of watch is it?" I tell them it's a Tissot Expert Titanium & then demo some of the features, they all love the Compass & Backlight the best. The backlight in darkness makes the LCD digits look like LED.

Mine is the Titanium strap version with index digits. :-!

For your viewing.

Click link for big pictures:

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert1.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert2.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert3.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert4.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert5.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert6.jpg









http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g244/viiiper/tissot-expert/expert7.jpg









What can I say, I really love this watch.
UK £502.00 with 10% off voucher from EJ.


----------



## viiiper (Dec 6, 2008)

For all those interested, here is a link to TISSOT with videos explaining all the main functions of the 'TISSOT T-Touch Expert'

http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_video/idvid_0001

Change videos on the right of the page:

Tissot T-Touch expert pdf manual to download here:
http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_flashPDF/id_141

have fun guys, I am, it is a really great watch, fun and functional, easy to use and smart to wear. Any questions after watching the videos, I'm only too glad to answer.

john.


----------



## Roger Wilco (Jan 16, 2008)

Very, very nice. John, where'd you pick yours up at?


----------



## prubin (Feb 10, 2009)

viiiper said:


> For all those interested, here is a link to TISSOT with videos explaining all the main functions of the 'TISSOT T-Touch Expert'
> 
> http://support.tissot.ch/?mod_video/idvid_0001
> 
> ...


thanks.


----------



## steve speed (Feb 21, 2009)

i have just bought mine today from goldsmiths (uk) but i will have to wait 4 weeks for it to come from the factory ,,:-!:-!


----------



## viiiper (Dec 6, 2008)

Roger Wilco said:


> Very, very nice. John, where'd you pick yours up at?


Sorry for the delay, I don't track all the forums I am a member of.

Ernest Jones UK (Sheffield)
in the Meadow hall center.

:thanks


----------



## Tamagotchi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey, I wanted to ask if the mis-alignment of the hands is still a problem? Did anybody sent it to Tissot for repair? Any success?

I also can see a slight mis-alignment when I e.g. go through some functions (StopWatch -> Compass -> Temperature) where the hands move. Counterclockwise the second hand is behind the hour hand and the other way around it is in front of the hour hand ...
Can somebody see this as well? 
Is there anybody out there who doesn´t see this with his T-Touch Expert.
Just want to know if it´s a bug or a feature (o:
If it´s a bug I will go to my dealer.

Thanks


----------



## viiiper (Dec 6, 2008)

Tamagotchi said:


> Hey, I wanted to ask if the mis-alignment of the hands is still a problem? Did anybody sent it to Tissot for repair? Any success?
> 
> I also can see a slight mis-alignment when I e.g. go through some functions (StopWatch -> Compass -> Temperature) where the hands move. Counterclockwise the second hand is behind the hour hand and the other way around it is in front of the hour hand ...
> Can somebody see this as well?
> ...


There is a slight miss alignment when you go thorough the modes but it's minor. At most a min in degrees.....

There is a system for aligning the hands for clock (see manual) but not for the hands overlapping while in mode select.

I just double checked on my watch it's less than 1 minute in position.I took some pics and resized for you 

Hope you can see, this is the std arm error, Which is not a problem.

















































When the hands move, they move together, not one and the other slightly behind....

The watch is now 1 year old, not a problem water every day....

john

P.S. It's 10 months old approx Dec2009/ I still love it and wear it daily....

The best features are the display, waterproof, Titanium strap (recommend to anyone, better than leather, stainless & rubber).
It's none irritating and seems as strong as a bull. The fluorescent at night is just right, arms are distinguishable.

Most of all I have more expensive watches but I really like this one.

Features missing: Day of week displayed (Mon, Tue, etc...)

One thing to change? not a clue.....


----------



## martial8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is the Expert model still the same or Tissot modified anything since their initial launch?


----------

